# My recent 160G Tank upgrade...



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

hey Forum.

It finally happened a couple of weeks ago after months of planning and everything went as smooth as can be.

I only lost 1 purple fish during the transfer and all the residents love their new home.

A very big thanks to Nate (http://www.h2oconceptsltd.com/) who did an amazing job building my tank. His work is truly impecabble.

Also to Alex for all his hard work helping me move all my livestock, rocks, corals, sand from the old tank to the new tank and doing all the necessary plumbing.

Tank measures 72"x21"x24" (LxWxH) and uses starphire glass on the front panel only and has 2 corner overflows with 1 return and 2 drains.

A second tank (40G) was added to the existing sump to accomodate the extra volume of the DT making a total volume of 70G.

Lights were upgraded to 2 Maxspect Razor 16k LED lights.

Added about 50lbs of Marco rocks - they are the ones with the white color. 

Remaining equipment from the old tank was reused.

For now the tank looks pretty empty as I only have 6 fish in there along with about 10 corals.

Here's some pictures (Can you tell that I'm not a good photographer? )

Thanks for looking.

*Front view:*


*Angled view:*


*Close-up view:*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks like a really nice tank! Congrats!


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

Those lighting systems look intense 😊


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the front view. Looks really good.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sexy tank!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the stand!
Can you post an fts from further away?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very very nice, but looks empty 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> very very nice, but looks empty


Lol Greg thats so you but is truth, the tank looks empty because he has no many corals for now.
Paul congrats again and it was a pleasure helping you


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

teemee said:


> I like the stand!
> Can you post an fts from further away?


I will see if I can post a better shot tonight.



sig said:


> very very nice, but looks empty


Waiting for a sale from you to fill up my tank 

One of the LED lights used to be yours.

Love the lights as you can program 6 different time zones to simulate sunrise, midday and sunset



explor3r said:


> Lol Greg thats so you but is truth, the tank looks empty because he has no many corals for now.
> Paul congrats again and it was a pleasure helping you


Alex, I will be paying you a visit or 2 to your cave soon.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice collaborative work .


----------

